# Photo Tournament: Waterways



## jimmymac

*Ok so my thoughts with this one are along the lines of the mixture of waterways and industry, so not just posting pic of a river or something but the interaction for the water with man as such.....if you catch my drift *


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 800 x 600
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


so for me:

http://i31.tinypic.com/vfy4cx.jpg


----------



## Punk

Why always Black and white??   I find Black and White pictures pretty boring... Can you post the original to see the difference ?

My entry:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P4262725-1.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

Punk said:


> Why always Black and white??  I find Black and White pictures pretty boring... Can you post the original to see the difference ?


 

it was taken in monochrome originally so there is no colour version of it. I decided to take it in that state because I felt it added to the perception of the times when it would have been a major source of industry in the past.


----------



## Geoff

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b154/geoff5093/Computer Forum Stuff/Photo Tourny/IMG_0803.jpg


----------



## speedyink

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC03421.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

I am so in on this one!
(There is a bridge in the distance )

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5394/1002199oe3.jpg


----------



## Tuffie

voyagerfan99 said:


> I am so in on this one!
> (There is a bridge in the distance )
> 
> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/5394/1002199oe3.jpg



Look at the affect the clouds had on the light!

Absolutely awesome, your going to be getting my vote.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tuffie said:


> Look at the affect the clouds had on the light!
> 
> Absolutely awesome, your going to be getting my vote.



I have a larger version of the cloud with the silver lining. I posted it under the unedited photos thread.


----------



## Geoff

That does look great voyagerfan, it's just too bad that it's grainy 

BTW, why do you imprint the date in the photos?  It really takes away from the look IMO, besides the date is included in the photo details anyways.


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1001316 said:
			
		

> That does look great voyagerfan, it's just too bad that it's grainy
> 
> BTW, why do you imprint the date in the photos?  It really takes away from the look IMO, besides the date is included in the photo details anyways.



It's grainy because my camera is only a 3.1 mega-pixel camera  and the date is there because thats what I did back then


----------



## vroom_skies

The reason it's grainy is because your camera has poor ISO performance.

Heres mine:





Bob

-Nice shot speedyink


----------



## speedyink

vroom_skies said:


> -Nice shot speedyink



Thanks

I like yours as well.


----------



## TFT




----------



## jimmymac

7 entries so far, few more spaces spare for anyone interested


----------



## Punk

Some shots really don't fit in the tournament...


----------



## theryaner




----------



## voyagerfan99

theryaner said:


>



I didn't even think of that!


----------



## jimmymac

theryaner, I cant see your pictures, just a red cross for me, could you upload them again somewhere.

any other entries need to be in by the end of the day, I am away from tomorrow till monday so would like to get the competition thread up tonight


----------



## jimmymac

just a quick note, if the voting thread is not up by tomorrow morning can someone please put it up for me as it means I will have forgotten to do it


----------



## Motoxrdude




----------



## 4NGU$

sailsbury dock liverpool 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/Padlocked.jpg






if im not too late ?


----------



## theryaner

i can clearly see my photo and so can others but i re uploaded it.


----------



## 4NGU$

theryaner said:


> i can clearly see my photo and so can others but i re uploaded it.



i also uploaded theryaner's image for him just incase 
here it is 



theryaner said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/ther.jpg


----------



## Geoff

Can you give members the option for a multi-vote poll, instead of just picking one?


----------



## G25r8cer

Tuffie said:


> Look at the affect the clouds had on the light!
> 
> Absolutely awesome, your going to be getting my vote.



Heck yeah that is frickin awesome!!!


----------



## vroom_skies

Is some one willing to throw the poll up?


----------



## Geoff

I always thought it was the thread starter who made the poll?


----------



## voyagerfan99

**see Quote**



jimmymac said:


> just A Quick Note, If The Voting Thread Is Not Up By Tomorrow Morning Can Someone Please Put It Up For Me As It Means I Will Have Forgotten To Do It



I'm not doing it.


----------



## Punk

Ok I posted the tourny:

http://www.computerforum.com/123444-photography-tournament-waterways.html


----------

